# How they designed this ecommerces please???



## coolman775 (Jan 21, 2007)

alright .. look at this ecommerce and tell me how can I designe the exact thing .. or who desinged it .. or is it availabe as ready made e-commerce .. ???

hereitself.com


thank you wounderful people ..


----------



## nsaramago (Mar 2, 2007)

Great site, I would like to know that too...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

coolman775 said:


> alright .. look at this ecommerce and tell me how can I designe the exact thing .. or who desinged it .. or is it availabe as ready made e-commerce .. ???
> 
> hereitself.com
> 
> ...


They probably just hired someone (either inhouse or freelance) to design the site the way they want it.

All you have to do is do the same. Find a web designer in one of the many freelance places online (99designs, rentacoder, elance.com, guru.com, etc) and hire them to create a site the way you want it to look.

The shopping cart they use is probably custom coded to fit their specific site needs. You won't find an "off the shelf" ecommerce solution or cart that works *exactly* the same way.

The "look and feel" of the site is just a web design layout. They probably had a vision for how they wanted their site to look and they contacted a web designer to deliver that vision.


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

I dunno...uses mootools as the js framework....with the RSS feed, the social bookmarking features and the blog...my vote is for a CMS. Joomla perhaps.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

The voting system looks a lot like threadless's.


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks pretty similar to most professional websites that I see. Clean, crisp, easy-to-follow. There's a lot of great services out there which allow you to do custom formatting like the one seen there, such as Pikiware...


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Find a web designer in one of the many freelance places online (99designs, rentacoder, elance.com, guru.com, etc) and hire them to create a site the way you want it to look.


Also check out odesk.com.


----------



## forbiddenian (Jul 31, 2008)

I would also go to hotscript.com and look up php scripts. Go in and look for shopping carts and ecommerce scripts. Then find a designer to fit what you like. Good luck!


----------

